# Fantasy Villain Names



## Furryanimal (Jan 3, 2020)

What is your fantasy villain name?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 3, 2020)

The Vengeful Ghost


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 4, 2020)

I am the blue assassin of the dead.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 5, 2020)

I am the Wicked Blue Sea Orc


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2020)

*The White Gargoyle of the East!*


----------



## Mary1949 (Jan 26, 2020)

The Blue Dragon of the Night


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

*The Wicked Wizard of the Seas*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)

Joker


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2021)

Blue Pirate of the Seas


----------

